# Pouring tin pewter



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Are there any health risks in pouring tin pewter? I know lead can be nasty. 

Also, how does Alumilite High Strength 3 RTV hold up for hot metal molds (lead/tin etc)?

Thanks all!


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Photog said:


> Are there any health risks in pouring tin pewter? I know lead can be nasty.
> 
> Also, how does Alumilite High Strength 3 RTV hold up for hot metal molds (lead/tin etc)?
> 
> Thanks all!


Same as lead so do it out side as the fumes are lung risks and be careful for not get any in water as lead and what else will exsplode and stick to you giving you worst burn you can get.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Eriesteamer said:


> Same as lead so do it out side as the fumes are lung risks and be careful for not get any in water as lead and what else will exsplode and stick to you giving you worst burn you can get.


Thanks Erie, I wasn't sure about the fumes and that was info I needed!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Photog,,I wonder?? Do you by any chance,, Know how high of temp it will take to melt your tin/pewter?? 'Cause I don't.. & I think,,I want to use a stronger base metal,,to try some blade casting,,I have been tossing around in my empty head!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

sonar said:


> Photog,,I wonder?? Do you by any chance,, Know how high of temp it will take to melt your tin/pewter?? 'Cause I don't.. & I think,,I want to use a stronger base metal,,to try some blade casting,,I have been tossing around in my empty head!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


 It melts at a lower temp then lead and will melt on a hot plate out doors as fumes are not good for you to breath. Plus it is harder then lead but brittle and will break if you try bend it. It is a bit lighter then lead. And not as easy to come by and cost more then lead


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

The mold is made! daughter graduates tomorrow so it will be at least Sunday before I can try it out. Will post the results.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

OK, poured a couple and they both look like they have been dragged over and acre of rocks... is this because I didn't heat the mold and the pewter shrank too quickly?


----------

